# Side affects to cyclogest - how long after?



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

I am finding that i'm getting some bad side affects to the cyclogest.  At least I think that is what it is.  Symptoms include bloating, chest pains and shortness of breath.

Has anyone else suffered this (my doctor said it may be mild ohss)?  And how long after coming off cyclogest did the symptoms subside?

I am testing on Saturday then i'm supposed to go back to work on Monday.  I will have already had just over 2 weeks off and because of situations at work, I can't really afford to have anymore time off.

Also, from experience, can anyone tell me when I stop taking the cyclogest.  Is the last one on the day of testing?

Thanks

Kate x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi there,

Cyclogest can give you side effects, especially aches and pains and bloating. not sure about your other symptoms, but they do sound like ohss symptoms too. the best advice is to drink lots of fluids to flush out follies. If you are worried then i would contact your clinic.

When are you testing  - is it next saturday, not today ?

most clinics keep you on cyclogest until 12 weeks if you get a positive.

good luck

r x


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Roo, not really what I was hoping for.  I test next Saturday but I was in so much pain last night I got up after half an hour in tears!

I'm sure this can't be normal!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

no this doesn't sound normal - does your clinic have an out of hours number? i think you need checking out if you are in so much pain.

R x


----------

